# Success



## confused123 (Aug 17, 2010)

Not sure if anyone remembers me from the board from last year 3miscarriages 3 icsi.  At long last we have our miracle natural baby girl.  Sometimes dreams do come true.  Long hard painfull road but finally worth it after 6 years.  I really hope that all the truly caring ladies that helped me on my journey success and wish you


----------



## mmcm (Aug 12, 2010)

Hi confused, I do remember you, fantastic, I'm so so thrilled for you.its a long hard road and now you know it's worth the bumpy journey xx enjoy your wee princess


----------



## MissE (Feb 19, 2010)

Congrats confused. I remember you too. I am so glad to hear your wonderful news. Enjoy your beautiful daughter, she will make all the heartache worthwhile. 

Emma xx


----------



## Katiehuni (Jan 31, 2011)

Massive congrats hun!!!! Im sure you are still in shock at her arrival.  Enjoy every minute with her hun. The time flies in with a baby in the house!!!! Xxx


----------



## wee emma (Nov 15, 2007)

Congratulations confused     


xo


----------



## yellowhope (Nov 18, 2010)

Congratulations Confused  delighted to hear your great news.  Enjoy every moment!


----------



## confused123 (Aug 17, 2010)

Thanks for all the good wishes learning every day


----------

